
Datasets for Country,States,City with ISO Codes,Lat,Long,Population - YAMEXCHANGE
Many startups need reference data as a foundation to their database if they want to build a global product-What is the best source for getting an ACCURATE list of country,state,city with data fields like IDD numbers,Countey ISO codes,Lat,Long,Population? So many sources we have found offer half baked datasets that is incomplete or inaccurate.
Why don’t YC offer ‘core data’ datasets that startups can use to help build out their products? ... or do they - and we just need to ask? Hints on where to search would be great as we’ve lost weeks putting together data only to find it missing some key cities or has outdated data
======
eulid55
Here are a few places I would start:

[https://datahub.io/core/country-list](https://datahub.io/core/country-list)
[https://worldpostalcode.com/](https://worldpostalcode.com/)
[https://calendarific.com/](https://calendarific.com/)
[https://data.worldbank.org/country](https://data.worldbank.org/country)

~~~
YAMEXCHANGE
Thank you for the links - We were hoping that YC would have a data set of say
the top 300 cities in each country with the data and give it for free to
startups. The main sources are all paid services, which I understand, as
putting the data together is arduous. We will put our final result out there
for free on our site once we finish cleaning it up, but it would only be a
‘snapshot’ - YC have the connections and resources to put out a more real-time
version. We just thought it would be a great addition to YC’s library of
resources if they started to provide startups with some core reference data
sets-Stephen

